# FS 56g freshwater tank w/ stand



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

Upgrading to a 135g so Im selling my setup.

Comes with:

56g tank (3 years old, some scratches)

glass tops

heater

fluval 405 filter

canopy light

nice stand

air pump

asking $350 obo

pics to come


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

bump bump


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

tank dimensions are 30x18x24


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pics.........


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

Hope these pics help


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

price drop $300 obo


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

reduced further for quick sale..... $250.....anyone?


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

$200.....somebody...anybody?


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

bump bump bump
make me an offer....great filter alone, let alone everything else......


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

make an offer...i need this gone soon


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Dimentions of the tank?


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

Dimensions are 30x18x24


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i say your best bet it to keep the filter and stuff and then just sell the tank. Will most likely sell faster 

just a tip

Mike


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

you got a pm.... lets see if we can work a deal.... god posibly another tank o god


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

willing to part out. I d take $40 for the tank, $85 for the stand.
Offers welcome on the filter


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

anyone? bump


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

maybe I ll just move it and keep. 3 tanks isnt too many, right?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sean2477 said:


> maybe I ll just move it and keep. 3 tanks isnt too many, right?


some like myself would say 3 is not enough.....


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

I hear that... I had 10 tanks going at 1 time....wife wasnt too happy, but I had fun


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

filter is gone....tank and stand are ready to go, clean and by the door. Make an offer


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

$100 for tank, stand, glass tops, and light...........


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Tank, stand & light*

I'll give you a $110. Could pick it up tomorrow if it's empty, clean & ready to go.
Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Correction*

Sorry, I meant I'll accept your offer of $100., if it's all cleaned up, dry, no noticeable scratches, & ready to go. Firm deal - I'm in Cloverdale/Surrey too.
Paul


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

tank is sold and gone....pls close this thread


----------

